# Surgery on Friday, Oct. 24th



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Will have to take a break for a while. Thought some of you would like to know why I haven't been here much of the time.Hiatal Hernia surgery is schedule for this Friday afternoon. If it can be done Laparascopically (splg?), the hospital stay will be about 3 days. But, if there is too much scar tissue, they will do an open surgery. Hospital stay for that will mean at least a week.I'm not looking forward to this, but it needs to be done. I'm so miserable. No matter what I eat or drink, I have heartburn and bad indigestion. I'm taking 4 or more Prevacid per day which gives me an hour or two of relief. And lots of restless nights spent sleeping in a sitting position in the livingroon chair. Not fun.Take care, everyone.







Also, does anyone here suffer from Rheumatoid Arthritis? I think I have it, but haven't been to see a Doc for diagnosis yet. Thought I'd wait until after the hiatal hernia surgery. Should I see a Rheumatologist instead of seeing my GP? There's only one adult Rheumatologist here is Green Bay and I hear there's a very long wait to see him. I also have heard from several different sources that he is a real jerk, so I don't know if I want to even go to him. I'm thinking of going to Milwaukee if I have to.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Fiesty, just wishing you all the best for your surgery. Praying that all goes well.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Best wishes for your surgery on Friday Feisty. It sounds as if you've been suffering a lot, so I guess this is good news.







Take care of yourself, and I hope to see you recouperating and back online soon.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Feisty, I know you aren't looking forward to the surgery, but hopefully it will make you feel better and you can get back to sleeping in a bed.I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts and let's hope that you can have the surgery laparascopically. I hear the recovery time is much shorter.As for the RA question, can your doctor request a test for RA or does a rheumy have to do it? I'm wondering if it's a blood test maybe your family doctor can do it and if need be (hopefully not) she/he can refer you to a rheumy. Just a thought. Don't know much about RA. (((Hugs)))


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I hope your surgery goes well, and helps you to feel better! As for RA, as the treating specialist, a Rheumatologist is better qualified to diagnose and treat RA - if that is indeed what your diagnosis ends up being. For a preliminary diagnosis, however, I would think a general practioner would be fine.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sorry you have to go through yet another operation Feisty. Wishing you success with the procedure and a speady recovery. God bless. I will keep you in my prayers.M.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, everyone!  I appreciate the good wishes and prayers.I'll check in as soon as I feel up to it. I'm nervous, but who wouldn't be, right?As far as the RA thing, it will be "on the back burner" until I'm recovered from this surgery. Either I've got arthritis or RA. The question is, which one. The Doc can't possibly blaim it on just Fibro any longer. I called my Insurance carrier and they said I have to see my GP first, and then he has to refer me to a Rhuematologist.A Lie---Thank you for the good wishes. Mrs. Mason---how are you feeling?Susan--how are you?M---I was wondering how you've been. You haven't posted for quite a while. Are you okay?Weener--







I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

How are you Feisty, how did the surgery go?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, everyone







Thanks for asking, Susan. Surgery went well. The Doc was able to do it Lapascopically. Yay! Healing time will be shortened considerably.Doc sent me home from the hospital just 24 hrs later. Unreal. I, by no means, felt ready to go home. But, that's the way it is now. They shove you out as soon as they can. I've had a few rough days, to say the least. Big case of the "C" from those darn pain meds. They are not worth it. I told them to stop the morphine the same night as surgery, so he switched me to Vicodan, which is just as bad. He sent me home with a prescription for the liquid form of Vicodan. I took two half doses and then tossed that awful stuff! I've been taking Extra Strength Tylenol when I need to, which isn't very often. Guess I can tolerate a lot of pain or something. I was finally able to "go" Monday night, after double doses of MOM and a dose of Mineral Oil. Jeesh! I was so miserable by then I didn't care what I had to do in order to "go". But.........then I ended up with the "D" from all the laxatives. At least I got cleaned out.







I'm on a liquid diet for a week and then can graduate to a soft diet until I see the Doc in 10 days.Maybe I'll loose some weight??!














So, for now, I'm just laying around, etc. I walk out to the mailbox so I can get some fresh air. I feel sort of weak and lightheaded, but I'm sure that will get better once I can eat some solid foods. I tire easily, but I expected that. I can only consume small amounts of liquids and foods at any given time. The Doc said that is part of getting this darn thing fixed. Actually, that's a plus as far as I'm concerned. I don't overeat!







Maybe this excess weight will slowly peel off, huh?Time for a nap. Thought I'd check in and let everyone know I'm doing alright.Take care, everyone.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

It is amazing how quickly they dump people out of the hospital. Sad how health care has become less and less of a service, and more and more of a business!I hope you have a quick recovery (as quick as possible) and I hope it really helps you feel better in the long run! Keep resting!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2003)

Glad it's over for you, Karen and that you can set your sights on healing. I just know you're going to feel so much better now... and soon.Whew! I feel relieved for you now....  Hugs, Evie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Glad to hear that your surgery went well. Take time to heal and be good to yourself my friend.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I just sent you a PM Feisty. Take care.M.


----------

